# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Spit

## Dewi69

Gisteren schoot de spit in mijn rug. Als ik loop of sta, is de pijn minder, maar als ik gelegen of gezeten heb, komt ie in alle hevigheid terug . Is er iets waarvan ik er snel van af ben?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Dewi,

Vervelend dat de spit in je rug steeds terugkomt :Frown: !
Op http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...highlight=spit heeft iemand anders ook een zelfde vraag gesteld dus zoals in dat topic staat heeft Sylvia er een artikel over gepost waarvan de link in die post staat.
Hopelijk heb je wat aan de tips over wat je er zelf aan kan doen die in het artikel staan!
Sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Sefi

Als je er echt snel vanaf wilt dan kun je het beste een chiropractor of osteopaat bezoeken.

----------

